# long 460 alternator wiring



## E-ROD3 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey everyone I'm new to the site, but I have a 1977 long 460. Anyway I got the alternator rebuilt but didn't pay attention to how the wiring hooked up. Was just wondering if anyone knew or had a picture of the alternator all hooked up. Thanks in advance.-Evan


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy E-ROD3,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Ebay has a service manual (in English) for a Long 460 on CD for $8. From Australia. Might be useful for your problem.


----------

